# Johnny Stewart PM-4



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Has anyone used the Johnny Stewart PM-4 Wireless Preymaster? and what do you think about it?


----------



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

racerdawn3 said:


> Has anyone used the Johnny Stewart PM-4 Wireless Pre ymaster? and what do you think about it?


I`VE got one and I wouldn`t trade for any of the higher priced callers,the batteries will last all season and you can set the receiver as far as 200 yds. away and it works just fine. rcm243


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the PM-4 and it has been a great piece of equipment so far. it has accounted for 6 kills for us this year, and a few more that it called in but we screwed up on! LOL If you buy it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, anybody else.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Johnny Stewart has some of the best sounds IMO.

Al Morris & Garvin Young used that call to win the 2007 World Calling Championship. 17 coyotes in 2 days.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

17 yotes in 2 days thats nice


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

This is the first time I have ever used an electronic caller and that is what I bought. I am pretty Impressed with it. I've go to shoot a few dogs with it. It sure helps keep the eyes off you when you are on the flat land.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

what the volume like on ther PM-4 compaired to a Pm-3??

is the pm-4 as loud as my fx3??

I have a pm-3 and I really like the sounds. Kitten crys,flicker,gobbler distress all called coyotes in for me.


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

thaks guys, i think the volume is 110db


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

DVXDUDE said:


> what the volume like on ther PM-4 compaired to a Pm-3??
> 
> is the pm-4 as loud as my fx3??
> 
> I have a pm-3 and I really like the sounds. Kitten crys,flicker,gobbler distress all called coyotes in for me.


I am not 100% sure on this but I think the FX5 is suppose to have 129dp..can imagine that the FX3 is any different..the fury is suppose to be the same as the FX5..


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

so basicly the fx is for a little longer distance right


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

i also have the PM-4 it is great only thing i dont like is that i have been out hunting in some really cold weather and my stop button isn't working too great


----------

